# Rough scaled pythons



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

OK guys lets have some collective knowledge on Rough Scaled Pythons.
How big do they get?
Care sheets?
Price for hatchies
Pictures.
Habitat and native area.
Anyone who's kept them how do they handle, etc,etc you know the usual discussion.
cheers.


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 8, 2007)

price 10k a pair


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

i beleive they are small.... like GTP size....


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

Rough-scaled python (_Morelia carinata)
_length - upto 2m
Habitat- monsoon forest in nthn Kimberley

other than that i couldn't tell you as there's no way i can afford any.......yet


----------



## FAY (Apr 8, 2007)

True Blue should be able to tell you....I am interested to know what their nature is like!


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2007)

Best thing would be to get in touch with John Weigel, he is the authority on them.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

cement said:


> OK guys lets have some collective knowledge on Rough Scaled Pythons.
> How big do they get?
> Care sheets?
> Price for hatchies
> ...




About 1.8m max, very slender particularly in the neck region, this is what makes their heads so appealing.

Care is similar to that of othe carpet python species. They do not require humidity levels like chondros. They are highly arboreal and you will find everything you need to know about them in 2 issues of Reptile Australia magazine and in the upcoming book Breeding Australian Pythons. Husbandry is fairly easy although the most diffiuclt bit is getting hatchlings feeding and then switching to rodents. This can take time. As John Weigel is the only one who has bred them thus far, he could elaborate. 

Current price for hatchies 10k per pair at present.

The come from the Northern Kimberly region around the Mitchell Falls area, it is expected from recent pictures that it also occurs on neighbouring Bigge Island as well. The are highly arboreal and move easily through tree tops and because of their body shape they are adapted to jamming themselves in tight rock crevices.

They are a stunning python with a lot of curiosity and character. The appear to have a personality (if their is such a thing in snakes). Their stunning blue/grey eyes, heart shaped head and slender neck are completely unique. Most photographs you see don't do them justice. Their colours can shift dramatically within minutes from drab browns to light grey baground making a stunning contrast much like that of a wheatbelt stimmie. Whilst this happens readily in adults, hatchies don't show this significantly.

As for their teeth, hatchlings can be clumsy in the way they strike ad regularly get your hand. They put on a stunning threat display, opening their mouth totally (nearly inside out and parading around like a frilled neck lizard). Adults are very placid and it is hard to get this response from them. They are easily handled but tend to dart around a bit like a green tree snake (although not quite as fast). The scales begin to get (rough) at about 12 months. 

Whilst many think the colours are boring, they have to be one of the most unique intersting pythons i've ever seen. They have significantly more to offer than just rareity and i think they will become a favourite amongst keepers who have actually seen what they are like in captivity. 
They are fast becoming my favourite Australian python and i find myself watching them for hours.


Cheers


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

is it true that theyre teeth are supposed to be huge aswell? compared to other morelia


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

Their teeth are massive compared to other carpets, yes!


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

Great info hazzard....thanx!


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks Hazz.


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks mate! great pics aswell do you have any pic' of your set-up? are you planning on breeding them this season?


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

Hazz, do you have any photos of the hatchy threat display?


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

cement said:


> Hazz, do you have any photos of the hatchy threat display?



Not as yet, I'll try to try one tonight, I'm usually trying to avoid it tagging my hand. Only one of them does it!


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2007)

would make a great picture!


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

great pic....u mean the hand right?


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

Jason said:


> thanks mate! great pics aswell do you have any pic' of your set-up? are you planning on breeding them this season?



I'll take a photo of the setup sometime! Basically I have them in a 5 high 2 wide 2 high enclosure. Dual thermostat (imit) for day and night temp control. Run two 60W ceramic heat emitters for night and basking spot for day. Have a hot end hide box on the floor and an elevated roof hidebox at the cold end. Branches across the middle of the cage. All in black MDF! Window custom made entire frame with fitted vent above. 

Cage gradient 33 hot end, 26 cold end, they generally stay spread out on the branches mid way. They spend more time than you would think in the floor hide.

As for breeding they are a year younger than the ones TB has pictured in his thread, so they are a touch light on. Not sure if i'll attempt them, will probably just grow on! 

Cheers


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

Cement,

This is the best I could do. I'ts hard to take a pic and provoke with a quail at the same time.


----------



## junglemad (Apr 8, 2007)

they look very friendly


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

great pics mate


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 8, 2007)

nice snakes you've got their, you cant really see their LONG teeth, is it because they are visibly bigger when the snake gets bigger?


----------



## hazzard (Apr 8, 2007)

Couldn't get the camera close or focused enough. Yes they are distnctly bigger in larger ones!


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 8, 2007)

beautiful snakes cant wait until the price drops then i will have myself a pair or two


----------



## herptrader (Apr 8, 2007)

Here is a good place to start.

http://www.snakeranch.com.au/index.cfm?action=roughscaled

Some say they are unexciting captives but for my part I would just like the price to come down so I can get a pair ;-)


----------



## Davem54 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats very interesting Hazzard. Thanks for sharing all that info


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 8, 2007)

They love to watch you. I have positioned mine beside where I sit to watch teev or taptaptap at the computer, and they always end up perching so they can observe me. They have such a sweet and inquisitive nature which, when coupled with their beautiful faces, make them too easy to waste hours on  They are so calm and delightful.

Their Number Twos are very different to that of other morelia babies. I do not know why this is.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 8, 2007)

Ive been luckily enough to see and hold some of these great snakes...Thanx for the pics...


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 8, 2007)

I think they are a great looking snake, both in their colouring and pattern.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 8, 2007)

I just love the way they change from predominantly dark to predominantly white. Plus their head is AMAZING.


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 8, 2007)

does anyone hav anypics of them big please and why are they worth so much? lol thanks


----------



## Mork (Apr 9, 2007)

they are worth a fair packet because they are very new to the hobby.


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out the Snake Ranch website. Pics there.


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 9, 2007)

herptrader said:


> Here is a good place to start.
> 
> http://www.snakeranch.com.au/index.cfm?action=roughscaled
> 
> Some say they are unexciting captives but for my part I would just like the price to come down so I can get a pair ;-)



But You and I are in victoria


----------



## herptrader (Apr 9, 2007)

Reptilia said:


> But You and I are in victoria



 One day the laws / schedules will change... giving us time to save our pennies!


----------



## Kratos (Apr 9, 2007)

Great pics guys, cant wait to get a pair of these


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 9, 2007)

At Snake Ranch they are kept in a draw system as seen on the snake ranch web site. Hatcho drawers are 450mm long, 150 wide and 100 deep with bottom heat at the rear giving a temperature gradient from 32C to about 28c at the cool end. About one in ten start feeding on pinky mice but most start on day old quails then graduate to mice after few feeds.

Up to yearling they are kept in the larger tray system 400 x 800 x 200 with a similar heat gradient. After a year they are about 1 meter long and transferred to adult cages about 900W x 600H x 600Dwith a temperature gradient across the cage.

We have had no trouble wth feeding or general health. And as for personality, they are as sweet, calm and friendly as can be.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 9, 2007)

Is a bite from a young one any worse than another carpet, due to their longer teeth?


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 9, 2007)

No. I was carrying my ones around down my top and one of them, surprise surprise the male, bit me on the you-know-what and it no worse than any other hatcho bite.


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 9, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> No. I was carrying my ones around down my top and one of them, surprise surprise the male, bit me on the you-know-what and it no worse than any other hatcho bite.


 
Ha:lol: I like his style8) 


Donk


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 9, 2007)

You would, Donkey!  

I should have added that I keep mine in enclosures with globes and perches and pretty fake flowers and stuff. They love to perch. Will get some pics up, um, soonish.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 9, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> You would, Donkey!
> 
> I should have added that I keep mine in enclosures with globes and perches and pretty fake flowers and stuff. They love to perch. Will get some pics up, um, soonish.




Better hurry before it heals.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> Better hurry before it heals.


 
:lol:


----------

